# Fakes?



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I just got a little present from a friend. 2 "real" Cohiba habanos. They were purchased in Cuba. I have not seen the box. There are a couple of distinguishing things about the cigars that may help. They bands look good except that they are quite orange and not the normal yellowy cohiba color. Maybe from age? Also, they were wrapped in cellophane which had browned some. I have no idea how these things were stored or how old they are. The cigars are 7 inches long and about a 40 ring guage. Very rustic looking. Lots of distinct veins in the wrapper and they feel a bit soft. The most unusual thing is the cap. It isn't a pigtail as it doesn't stick out but it looks like it has been twisted on there. Not smooth and even but in a curley que. I've heard of triple caps but have no idea what that is or if what I'm looking at is one. I will try to get some pics up tomorrow but was wondering if anyone out there could venture a guess at their legitiamacy based on my description. I have a bad feeling about these...

SB


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

The Cohiba Corona Especiales are 6x38, and the Lanceros are 7.5x38. The Siglo V is 6.75x43.
The cello is a bad sign unless they sport the old Cohiba style band that looks simular to some of the current Dominican Cohiba bands. The old band does not say "Habana , Cuba" in script as do the current bands.

Could be you have a Corona Especiale Extra or a Lancero Short, or a Siglo V on a diet. 
All kidding aside, Cohiba has no cigar that measures 7x40. The only cigar that is 7" in the Cohiba line up is the Esplendido but its a 47 ring.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

No, oh no. I think they're stinkers. The size is 7x32! Cohiba doesn't make cigars that size. Pardon my sobs. I thought this was going to be my first taste of "The Leaf." The label says La Habana, Cuba in script. Another poor sign. Wrapped in cello,too...I'm hosed! ISOMs are a pain in the ass.

SB


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

You are in San Diego so why not take a short drive to Tijuana to La Casa del Habanos at 5th & Revolucion to see David and smoke some real ones?
Gordon


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

SilvrBck,

I agree with Gordon, but if you want to trade one of the fakes for a real one, let me know. I need new additions to my "fake collection" I have.


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

Now there is a offer that you wont find eleswhere..

Whoo hoo!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Cashcow-

I've been trying to get down to TJ but I have been really busy lately. It's in the works. Thanks again for the recommendation to talk to Dave at LCDH. I just need to go down there. 

SB

PS: I think it should be St. Poker-patron saint of club stogie. he he. :w


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey Poker, I have a fake box...


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

He said one...
Ohh It's you..
He knows you have fakes...
hahahaha
:r


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i have some fohiba piramide el's

el grande phoney bologna, yet they taste really good.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Silvrbck was nice enough to send me one of the suspected cigars.
I decided to send him a real one in return.

This thing is seriously ugly LOL!

Underfilled, bent, a wannabe pigtail cap, single "large" cap with a semi twist thing in the center, wrong size for a Lancero, fake band (too glossy, smudged orange into white area, 3.5 rows of squares, etc)
Thanks my friend....this will go into the museum of historical fakes I have in my posession. 

Wanna see? here ya go....

Fake Lancero Pics


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Whoa, that is the longest, skinniest looking turd I have ever seen. :r


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

That is one ugly ass fauxhiba u


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

OPT you looking?

You finally found a roller you can outroll!

Whoowho!


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

That is a classic. The ugliest fake I have ever seen.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

*hmmm...*

What's the chance of there being any cuban leaf in that puppy?

SB


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Holy $#!+ that thing looks nasty.

Bet any poor bastard that smokes that gets tou after one or two puffs.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

looks like an aged slimjim


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Just saw this post.

U-GLY!!

Hey, why don't you try dissecting it out to see if there are any banana leaves in it.

MoTheMan


----------

